
PrivacySco.re - potatoPhD
https://privacysco.re/
======
nxzero
GeoLocation appears to default to the country this service is hosted instead
of the country the request is coming from; as a result, report claims the
foreign IP addresses are called when they're not.

------
soared
Meh. I'd rather see lost points for my outdated wordpress version, outdated
plugins, and insecure comment section.

-6 for no https, but -10 for using google fonts and wordpress.

-5 for youtube embed.

------
mstef
nice! this could also rate the hosts regarding their tracking/adserving
history perhaps.

